# كورس رائع من شركة Norit اول مره تشوفه



## eng_3eed2000 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كوراس رائع من شركة Norit عن طريق معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى بتكنولوجيا MBR
يستخدم فى هذا الكورس Airlift و Cross flow
طبعا اول مره ينزل الكورس على اى منتدى لانه اخدينه قريب 
سوف نقوم برفع ال
نتمنى الافاده ونسئلكم الدعاء


----------



## رائد حيران (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكـــــرا لك على هــــــذه الملفــــــات الرائعــــــــــــة


----------



## مهندس عضوي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر ا لك أخي الكريم 
يطلب باسورد ممكن تزودنا بيها وشكرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

برك الله فيكم وأكثر من امثالك


----------



## ayman_112 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء
هذا تكلمة للكورس السابق
MBR -Air Lift


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

باقى المرفقات


----------



## بلدي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس عضوي قال:


> شكر ا لك أخي الكريم
> يطلب باسورد ممكن تزودنا بيها وشكرا



*أخي (مهندس عضوي) الملفات تفتح بسهولة كالآتي:
مثلاً بعد تنزل الملفين 
TAB 4. part 1
TAB 4. part 2

تقوم بتظليل الملفين وتضغط click يمين وتختار EXtract Here
سيتم تحويلهم إلى ملف واحد PDF تحت إسم (TAB 4) ويفتح مباشرة.

وشكراً*


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود تيحامر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## has2006 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (28 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 أغسطس 2012)

متشكرين جداا على الملفات دى وربنا يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## ضياء جمعه (30 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## che_eng_moody (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف شكر للمجهود الرئع يا بشمهندس
ربنا يجعله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ملفات رائعة ....... :34:


----------



## tammamhanoun (10 يوليو 2013)

Thank you


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد كيميست (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## ahmed omer (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا.........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moshra78 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير 
ولو ممكن كورسات في تحلية الماء


----------



## bakhat (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azerdab (18 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------

